# 2006 Costume Thread



## Zombie-F

So, with Halloween a mere 70 days (and change) away, what are you going to be dressing up as for Halloween 2006?

Haven't thought about it yet? Better get cracking!


----------



## grapegrl

I'm going to be the dreaded Welsh pirate queen, The Black Lily. My skeletal crew and I will be returning to Port Apalachee this October to defend our hidden treasure!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Keeper of the Gate as usual.


----------



## JohnnyL

Not sure. Last year I was a zombie, year before that I was Death (REALLY good costume). This year I'm thinking about a vampire/old english costume all dusty with ashes. Hmmmm, I really want to try those fangs out that glue to your teeth!


----------



## Beepem

probably just a grim reaper. nothin special, cant afford it


----------



## Lilly

this yr i will be the witch> keeper of the wapaghoulie..

I also have a mr bill in mind.


----------



## Death's Door

Spiderella will take center stage this year in greeting the TOTs at the door. It was the costume I used for the Hauntforum calendar. Hubby wants to be a pirate. He wants to make a "peg leg" so I guess I should check my chair to see if it has four legs instead of three for now on before I sit in it.


----------



## gmacted

I plan on wearing my "I'm scarier without a costume" bright orange t-shirt I bought at Target on clearance for $1 after Halloween last year. Either that or my skelleton shirt.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Farmer Vincent from "Motel Hell" and my wife is going to be Medusa.


----------



## MrsMyers666

I found this picture last year and decided I really would like to do this.


----------



## otherworldly

I'm always a witch - someday I hope to do something different, like when I complete the witch prop, though I like the thought of referring to her as my Aunt Edith. My Honey is going to be in the Stalkaround, when that gets built! (fingers crossed!)


----------



## slightlymad

Mrs meyers i absolutely love that. This year call for a new costume which wont be picked untill after the packed up stuff comes out.


----------



## Adcurium

Captain Hook and Peter Pan. And to save you the trouble of asking, I will be Captain Hook and my Wife will be Peter Pan.


----------



## MrsMyers666

slightlymad said:


> Mrs meyers i absolutely love that. This year call for a new costume which wont be picked untill after the packed up stuff comes out.


Thank you! I got really excited when I found the pic last November. This is the first time that I'm still wanting to do the same costume, I usually change it.


----------



## Gothikim

Dark fairy--black gothy top and skirt, corset, tattered black wings, fake dreads, pointy boots. Every time I try to change costumes, I find one more thing that is perfect for what I already have...


----------



## wormyt

Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket and Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket always the green witch. Oh the first pic is me with my three kids. But Im always the green witch. Funny now that this is what the kids ask for. They will ask to go see the green witch LOL.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

wormyt said:


> http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v237/Wormyt/The%20House%20On%20Sanders%20Hill_Halloween%20Night_2/?action=view&current=Halloween2005109.jpg and http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v237/Wormyt/The%20House%20On%20Sanders%20Hill_Halloween%20Night_2/?action=view&current=Halloween2005113.jpg





wormyt said:


> always the green witch. Oh the first pic is me with my three kids. But Im always the green witch. Funny now that this is what the kids ask for. They will ask to go see the green witch LOL.


Well, I didn't know that was make up??? LOL


----------



## wormyt

hey now its to early to be picking on me LOL


----------



## Hellrazor

I want to be a nurse from silent Hill but not sure how I will pull it off.


----------



## ghostie

I'm just going to take my gossamer ghost costume from last year, add a curly white wig and light up wings, spray glitter all over myself and be my hubby's nemesis. (He's the Reaper) Protect the kids from him. Should be a blast!


----------



## nicole

We are going camping at a jellystone (yes with Yogi, its for the kids) on one of their halloween weekends. For that I am being a ham and cheese sandwich. we can win money for best costume and best decorated campsite. For actual halloween night, I am not sure. I mught regroup what I was last year. It was like a black vampire princess thing. All of the trick or treaters kept calling me the girl from nightmare before christmas. should be fun


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark

I’m going to be an exorcist/possessed priest. Scary make-up on my face, cross hanging from my neck upside-down , and a little blood on my white collar. I should fit-in very well with my haunted/possessed house theme.


----------



## Vikeman

I'll be a cutthroat pirate and the wife will be a pirate wench. We are dressing our 1 year old as Superman with a "SP" added on his costume. That's for Super Pooper Man.


----------



## lord_tici_taci

I'm going to be one of the Men In Black (not the friendly type from the movie, though. I'm going to try and replicate the feel of the beings reported in u.f.o folklore said to be quite pale and strange-acting).


----------



## writer93

I'm not for sure yet who i'm going to dress as. Maybe Pinhead, I haven't dressed like him yet. Spencer's sale some cool Pinhead masks, i might get one of those and order the costume.


----------



## ShadyHallows

Chuckie or some skull dude.


----------



## grim reaper

im going to be a dead grave digger / reaper i think


----------



## shaunathan

I'm maning the magic mirror prop on our property for part of the night, so I guess that's a costume 

the other half I'm not sure what I'll wear, maybe my generic wizard's outfit I wore last year


----------



## darryl

Gosh!! No idea.. Last year my wife was Princess Lay-Ya. She wore a Princess Leia outfit with the hair and all. Cut the gown into a mini skirt and wore thigh high boots and carried hand cuffs and a whip.  
I made a contraption that strapped to my waist and looked like a weenie-wanger coming out of my fly with a severed head attached to it. Dressed like I was all burnt up with glass coming out of my head (like a car crash) and wore a shirt with bloody looking letters that said:
Road Head Kills
People either laughed their a**es off or where severely disgusted. Most laughted!! Let me tell you it's really hard to walk through a crowded dance floor with a severed head mounted to your crotch!!
Anyway it's gonna be hard to pass up those sick and perverted costumes.
And yes my wife and I are both severly horny people  That's why we have the best marriage of all our friends. It all starts in the sack my friends!!!


----------



## Beepem

grim reaper with red ring on the hood, red belt....skeleton gloves, and something black to cover my whiter than white converse shoes


----------



## IshWitch

Either a pirate wench or lady privateer captain. I'll have to find a costume I like best to make the decision for me!


----------



## debbityboo

I was a black robe with a skeleton mask I used from a spider I made last year...but this year....ummmm maybe a shrunken head mask...not written in "stone" yet lol


----------



## scareme

Call me what ever you want to, it's a black dress, black veils, and carring black flowers. Maybe a dark bride or a funeral mourner. Or just me with PMS.


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse

Hellrazor said:


> I want to be a nurse from silent Hill but not sure how I will pull it off.


That's a pretty hot idea. The imagery from that movie was spectacular!

I think, since I'm throwing a "dinner party" for a couple friends I'm gonna be a dead Donna Reed. The Domestically Defective hostess that simply couldn't handle the pressure of planning the party all on her own. I have the perfect dress and I'm thinking slit wrists just peeking out from under the sleeves of a cardigan will work quite nicely. I may even go all out and get some zombie-like contacts. Depends on my budget after all the other party stuff is taken care of.:xbones:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Daddy's Little Corpse said:


> That's a pretty hot idea. The imagery from that movie was spectacular!
> 
> I think, since I'm throwing a "dinner party" for a couple friends I'm gonna be a dead Donna Reed. The Domestically Defective hostess that simply couldn't handle the pressure of planning the party all on her own. I have the perfect dress and I'm thinking slit wrists just peeking out from under the sleeves of a cardigan will work quite nicely. I may even go all out and get some zombie-like contacts. Depends on my budget after all the other party stuff is taken care of.:xbones:


Love idea of the slit wrists......:devil:


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse

johnnythunder said:


> Love idea of the slit wrists......:devil:


Thank you. I thought it would be adequately girly.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Absolutely. Classy and tasteful, as any hostess should be :zombie:


----------



## NickG

I'm gonna be the "winged reaper" like frightcatalog sells.... walmart has it for half the price. the mask might need replacing though, it's pretty crummy. I was going to do something more elaborate but I'm having to make some cuts to stuff for this year's haunt b/c I'll be overbudget by almost double by the time it's all setup.. and the yard/house comes first.


----------



## wormyt

Ok I need some serious help here LOL...I got myself into another elementary school fun thing to do. I work in the school kitchen as a lunch lady. Well today five out of 10 of us got chosen to run for school lunch candidates. Well crazy me got stuck with Rocco Taco LOL . Sooooooooooo does anyone know how I could make a TACO costume. It doesnt have to look like him in the pic but any Taco costume. Hey now this can be Halloween related...I need help. This is the link that we are doing at our school as well as other schools. I just want to be voted for LOL hehehehe. Figured Id call out to who else but the Halloween folks to help me with ideas. go here and see Rocco Taco. This is what we are doing and what I got myself into. Any help here. I need a costume.....!!!!!! Gotta win over the kids. Hummmmmmmm I think Pizza would have been better but crazy me grabed the Taco paper, when we had to pull from my bosses hand. Uggggggggggggggg Me A TACO......help!!!!
http://www.VoteForSchoolLunch.org/


----------



## spideranne

I love inanimate costumes. I would dress in all brown as the taco meat. For the shell I would cut out a large circle, diameter about from ankle to neck, from yellow felt or even the colored butcher paper they have at school. Then cut out some arm holes and wear kindof like a cape, but stiffen the edges so it looks like a taco shell. You could probably put cardboard around the outside, or maybe fabric starch. Then you could make toppings, tomatoes, cheese, etc. out of construction paper and just stick them to you with tape. Make a large sized hot sause packet to carry around maybe.

Now that I'm thinking about it, if you could find a large enough piece of cardboard for the shell and just paint it yellow, you could bend it around and that would be stiff enough.


----------



## wormyt

Well update on the taco costume ....I just broke down and didnt have time to try to make one so found one to order online. It came in yesterday. Now at my other job at McDonalds I also wanted to do something for a few days in a month. Sooooooooo I found a McDonald french fries and Big Mac costume heheheheh. Oh my the things I do for my jobs. So as soon as them two come in I will be the french fries and then another day be the bigmac LOL. Yes I will have pics soon hehehehe.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Cool! I want to see this taco getup.


----------



## slimy

Dammit. I wanted to be 'Rocco Taco' this year. Now Wormy got that first, I'll have to come up with something else.


----------



## Death's Door

My nephew who is 4 years old originally wanted to the a vampire (Bless his heart!), but now he tells my sister-in-law that he wants to be a ballerina with a fireman's hat and Superman's cape. She is hoping he will change his mind when she takes him to Halloween Adventure store to get him a costume. My advice to her - let'em. If the kid has balls to wear something like that for Halloween - more power to em'! I think it would make some great blackmail pictures when he gets older!!!!! I also think once he sees the costumes in the store he will probably pick Superman.


----------



## wormyt

johnnythunder said:


> Cool! I want to see this taco getup.


and you will. Im waiting on my french fry costume now. But maybe this weekend I will get on the taco costume LOL. Its nothing exciting but the kids will like it at the school. Today Im busy out in my graveyard placing things before it rains and before I have to go to work today LOL.


----------



## Black Cat

Hey Wormy was thinking about you yesterday when I was at the Five Below Store last night. They have the Mickey D soda, fries and burger costumes for $5 bucks each.


----------



## wormyt

Blackcat how close is this store to you. Are they adult sizes???? Tell me more about them. If they are pretty cool I may have to get you some money to pick them up for me. Let me know.


----------



## Black Cat

Wormy the store is less than a mile away from me. I'm assuming they are the adult costumes since the packaging pictures two adults on the front with the costumes on. Each one has the Mickey D logo as well. 
These are what the ones in the store looked like. 
http://www.unitedmaskandparty.com/Collector_&_Licensed/images/mcdonalds_french_fries_adult.JPG
http://www.unitedmaskandparty.com/Collector_&_Licensed/images/mcdonalds_shake_adult.JPG
http://www.unitedmaskandparty.com/Collector_&_Licensed/images/mcdonalds_big_mac_adult.JPG


----------



## wormyt

Oh my gosh thats the one I got for 23.00s. The french fry one came yesterday. Ugggggggggg and here right at a store near you they have the same for 5 bucks . Blackcat I want all three. Wait Im sending you a private message as well.


----------



## IshWitch

I've bought 2 kinds of skirts for my pirate woman costume, but don't really feel it for the one and the other is way too big. Need to take it back or take it in. I like it, it has a black top a black inner skirt and black lace over skirt.

I will wear it with this...
http://www.torrid.com/store/product.asp?LS=0&RN=216&ITEM=523857

I want to take some plaid cloth and make a sash to stick a sword in.

Now I need a sword and some boots. I will probably make a black Pirate-type boot top and wear it over shoes. I could use felt for that, super easy!

I have a hat but I think it has purple detail, may have to fix that! 
Bwahahahaha!


----------



## HibLaGrande

I plan on being Tim the enchanter from Monty Pythons Holy Grail. go figure  . I just need to figure out how to make some horns. someone here did a nice job recently making mache horns can't remember where it was.


----------



## Hellrazor

ok here it is... this is what I plan on being this year: 









I have the dress, Im making the hat.. just add blood and a make shift ID badge and voila! Nurse from Silent Hill.....


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hellrazor - that will be awesome! :devil:


----------



## Long_Tom

I'm probably going to repeat last year's costume, which is basically a Flying Crank Ghost on a chest harness, with stiff wire rods to control the arms: in other words, a wearable, larger-than-life (or is that larger-than-death?) rod puppet.

Looks like this:
http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c229/Long_Tom/Halloween2005/GhostPuppetFront.jpg
http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c229/Long_Tom/Halloween2005/GhostPuppetSide.jpg

Pay no attention to the hairy man behind the curtain...:googly:


----------



## Hellrazor

that sounds awesome!


----------



## claymud

We're having a Dead By Dawn fest so for that I'm gonna dress up as a Teenage Mutant Ninja Batman.


----------



## Vlad

Okay, I just got back from a local church rummage sale. I'm taking the plunge and going from my trusty reaper mask that I've had for 15 years, and doing a makeup and home-made costume. 

My plan is to be an undertaker. I bought the top hat, I'll be painting my hair and beard white, using gray makeup on my face and hands, and darkening my eye sockets. This morning I picked up a Tux jacket, some grey pants, and a white shirt. This should be interesting, lol.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

My wife is just putting the "finishing touches" on her Medusa outfit for Tuesday - she's throwing the annual Halloween party at work and wears her costume all day and then TOT , and I'm pretty much set for my costume for work and TOT. 
It's crazy that it's only another day away!


----------



## Hellrazor

okay, so here is my finished product:


----------



## Hellrazor

Heres a full length one I forgot to post. I had a scalpel too. My hubby made me a cardboard blade for it cuz he didnt want me to hurt myself LOL. I bloodied it up. It was pretty cool.


----------



## Zombie-F

Nice work Hellrazor. Bloody nice work. 

I went as Dracula to my party again. The costume is one of those expensive Deluxe ones that Frighteners sells, so I've worn it for the past three years now. Getting my money's worth out of it. 

I actually had time before the first partygoers arrived to do some makeup. This is my first attempt at it, so it didn't turn out quite as I'd hoped, but I imagine if I do it again next year, it'll turn out better.

I'm the vamp in the front row of this photo.


----------



## Hellrazor

I cant post pics of all my friends. I forgot to ask them if I could. As far as th pic of my hubby - its sac-religious. So, if you want to see them, check out my bucket. 

Zombie-F, your pics are great! Your guests look awesome too!


----------



## slightlymad

*Grand daughters first costume*

The costume we built for our grand daughters first halloween was a big hit. 
http://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l293/Slightlymad1/Halloween017.jpg
http://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l293/Slightlymad1/Halloween016.jpg
http://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l293/Slightlymad1/Halloween014.jpg


----------



## Hellrazor

OMG that is AWESOME!!!!!!

Gotta make one of those when I have kids!


----------



## witchywoman

It has been awhile since I posted! I am sad to say, we moved out of the country and into town this year. Of course right at the prime time for getting ready for Halloween. So we didn't have a Halloween party or do any decorations this year because we were just getting settled into our house. 

I was all excited to have a neighborhood though that I could do "something" for Halloween! Man was I disappointed when I only got about 25 TOT's. I sent my hubby out with the kids and I did a sad little display. But I had fun scaring the teenagers, they didn't think I was real! I am going to try to attach a pic. 

Hopefully next year will be a big yard display if not a walk through!


----------



## scareme

Your kids are dolls. Looks like they really get into Halloween too.


----------



## stretchnuts

awesome job


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Ok well like I've said before I live in a small townhouse with no yard...but since everyone loves when I post pics  - - - here are some of me and my wife and pretty much all store bought decorations. I hope to get more creative for next Halloween given all the crazy ideas I've picked up here the past year.

My wife was Medusa. Oh, and I'm the one in the pig mask.

http://i115.photobucket.com/albums/n295/johnnythunder_1971/Halloween%202006/IMG_1072.jpg
http://i115.photobucket.com/albums/n295/johnnythunder_1971/Halloween%202006/IMG_1075.jpg
http://i115.photobucket.com/albums/n295/johnnythunder_1971/Halloween%202006/IMG_1095.jpg


----------



## Sinister

Kept hoping to see the heads bobbing around on the ground JT. Guess those were out back out of the public eye.


----------



## Death's Door

slightlymad said:


> The costume we built for our grand daughters first halloween was a big hit.
> http://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l293/Slightlymad1/Halloween017.jpg
> http://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l293/Slightlymad1/Halloween016.jpg
> http://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l293/Slightlymad1/Halloween014.jpg


Fantastic job slightlymad!!!!!! I couldn't wait to see the coffin/coach. It looks soooo cool!!!!!


----------



## incubus0

The Mrs still doesn't have the knack for all the settings in the digital camera, but here are a few tough to see shots...

The pieces...








Waving a severed hand, no flash...








Coming at you...








Getting the next victim, with flash...









By the way, anyone that's not familiar with those over the head full masks, they suck! It took about 30 seconds to start sweating in that thing. Could only last about 15 minutes without taking a breather.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Sin - pretty funny! If I had the space, I wanted to try to rig something up for the heads :devil: Maybe next year if we move and get a single house.



incubus0 said:


> By the way, anyone that's not familiar with those over the head full masks, they suck! It took about 30 seconds to start sweating in that thing. Could only last about 15 minutes without taking a breather.


Cool pics and costume!

Yeah, I also remembered why I usually do makeup. The latex mask, plus the long sleeves and overalls, didn't lend themselves to 74 degrees during the day and not that much cooler at night. The sweat was pouring down my face all day and night.


----------



## Don of the Dead




----------



## Johnny Thunder

That's cool! :devil:


----------



## incubus0

What a lovely dismemberment that is, Don.


----------



## slimy

Hey, screw you guys that were sweating on halloween. It was freaking cold here. I would have LOVED to be sweating.


----------



## edwood saucer

my kiddo's (10, 7,4)


----------



## incubus0

Good lookin' kids, edwood. I hope they took care of that little problem with the KISS make-up.


----------



## edwood saucer

I ditched the tube makeup and the other worked like a charm - the surprising thing is - is that the white face isn't put on really heavy. I think it's a cumulative effect type of scenario.

Anyway - he got kudos all night long from the 40ish crowd and one of his teachers recognized his voice.


----------



## DRoZ

This year I went as an undead/zombie version of Justin Wilson (If anyone remembers who he is) It was kind of last minute and I couldnt find my denim button up shirt, so I was forced to wear the closest thing to denim I had, which happens to be one of my work shirts... Pay no attention to the business logo on the front... Oh and when the photo was taken I had taken off the hat.

http://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p257/DRoZ_photos/IGAROWWNNNTEEE.jpg


----------



## DRoZ

Oh and the padding is from old t-shirts... worked out pretty well, it was below freezing that night.


----------



## NickG

yeah, I was thinking how cool it would be to revive this thread with pics from the big night...

I was so busy setting up I forgot to put on the skeleton-gloves and I didn't even tie the piece of rope around my waist... but here's me rockin' the winged reaper costume, minus the mask (and everything else I forgot)

here are links since the pics are pretty big:

pic 1 pic 2


----------



## Death's Door

Nice pic NickG.


----------



## Vlad

Okay, not the greatest pic, and the blue lighting all but washes out the fact that I'm in white makeup, but here's Vlad the friendly neighborhood undertaker. >>>>>>>>>>>>>>
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v193/troop134/Terror%20on%20Beechwood%202006/P2140027-1.jpg

I guess I should just go back to my reaper mask, lol.


----------



## NickG

Awww.... cheer up Vlad! don't be so blue! (HA!)


----------



## Sinister

Actually, Vlad, that get up looks pretty damn scary to me. Might even be more so with a Capt. Spaulding type make up job in place. You could really look pretty diabolical with that type of guise. :xbones:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Wow Vlad - very creepy and cool!


----------



## Hellrazor

I think you look sinnister Vlad


----------



## scareme

Vald, you look good, I mean bad, I mean... whatever, you scare me. Love the background. Was that in your house, or an outside setup? Great pic.


----------



## Vlad

Scareme, that's inside the castle on the front lawn. And thanks, lol.


----------



## Death's Door

Seriously, you should have that picture framed and on your wall. When I was in Salem last year on Halloween, there was a place that did portraits with the person posing with a background of choice (dark forest with cauldron, full moon etc.) The Halloween stores are selling them. Won't cost you a thing except a frame.


----------



## Vlad

I can always go look at the one they have of me hanging on the wall in the Post Office, hehehe.................


----------



## Johnny Thunder

No one else has a costume pic they want to show? I love costumes


----------



## skullboy

If someone would send me 1 of the 200 pics they took I will gladly post it.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I posted my picture in another thread, so I don't want to over-post me! LOL


----------



## Dr Morbius

Just an FYI if I don't see any more posts here for 2006 Costumes, I will unstick it and call it a "wrap!" I'll wait until 2007 rolls around.


----------

